# Stay classy Philadelphia....



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 6, 2018)

New Anti-Police District Attorney Fires 31 From Prosecutor's Office - Blue Lives Matter

Philadelphia, PA – Within days of being sworn in as the new Philadelphia District Attorney, former defense and civil rights attorney Larry Krasner fired 31 members of the office, The Inquirer reported on Friday.

One third of the homicide prosecutors were fired.

His spokesman, Ben Waxman, said that Krasner “thanks them for their service to the city. However, he made clear his intention to take the office in a different direction.”

“A movement was sworn in today,” Krasner said after he took his oath of office on Tuesday, according to The Inquirer. “A movement for criminal justice reform that has swept Philadelphia...and is sweeping the United States.”


----------



## policemedic (Jan 6, 2018)

Yeah. He’s a peach.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 6, 2018)

This wasn't about the Flyers.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 6, 2018)

Remember...they have the DA that they wanted. Their city shall reap what they have sown....


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 6, 2018)

Krasner “thanks them for their service to the city. However, he made clear his intention to take the office in a different direction.”

What direction?  no competent experienced prosecutors?


----------



## Muppet (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm glad I got out of that fucking cesspool when I did. That place is full of liberal shills that pander to the mouth breathers of the city. I feel for my friends still behind enemy lines. 

M.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 6, 2018)

wow...  just friggin wow...


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 8, 2018)

Well, the guy DID run on criminal justice reform.  Hard to do that when you've got 30 years of entrenched power structures present.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jan 8, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Well, the guy DID run on criminal justice reform.  Hard to do that when you've got 30 years of entrenched power structures present.



This is just what I was thinking. 

It was also a very crowded race, no less, and the people still elected him by a fairly fat margin.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2018)

Salt USMC said:


> Well, the guy DID run on criminal justice reform.  Hard to do that when you've got 30 years of entrenched power structures present.



Somethings "de-Baathification" ends up doing more harm than good.  I'm not read up enough on the situation to have an opinion yet whether this is a good thing or a bad thing, but based on what I know so far I'm leaning towards the latter.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 8, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Somethings "de-Baathification" ends up doing more harm than good.  I'm not read up enough on the situation to have an opinion yet whether this is a good thing or a bad thing, but based on what I know so far I'm leaning towards the latter.


It certainly could be.  I only have a passing knowledge of the situation, knowing only that the guy has represented BLM in several court cases, and has sued the Philidelphia PD on a number of occasions.  While he doesn't represent BLM _per se_, he is no doubt cognizant of the theory and rhetoric behind their message.  If nothing else, it's an experiment in what happens when an activist lawyer handles city prosecutions.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 8, 2018)

A friend of mine is in Philadelphia PD.  This guy sounds like a shipwreck.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2018)

His idea of reform is to weaken the ability of assistant DAs to charge offenders and prosecute cases.

He has publicly said he intends to slow the rate at which they charge offenders, never seek the death penalty, reduce mass incarceration, and end the use of cash bail for non violent offenders.   All of this is inconsistent with his role as chief law enforcement officer; some is potentially unconstitutional and yet more is outside his purview.

Of course, this is not everything he has promised to accomplish in order to implement transformative change.  He will engage in practices that will set up potential clashes between the DAs Office, the mayor and the several police departments. Crime will rise.

When you fire veteran homicide prosecutors days before a trial, you’re not doing anyone but the criminal any good.  The only message you’re sending to the remaining attorneys and staffers is that there is a new priority within the DAs Office.  It is no longer interested in prosecuting criminals; social justice is the order of the day.

Arrests have already gone down because cops are unwilling to take proactive police action that could end up with a use of force or shooting because no one expects a man who has sued the police 75 times and represented BLM to treat them fairly.

This guy is a fucking cancer.


----------

